# Rib Cook



## Greg Rempe (Mar 27, 2005)

There ribs are on.  Not sure if I trimmed them right or not...but they sure looked good rubbed in the Fatz PigPowder!!

Will keep you updated and have pics of the whole event!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

Greg are you straight smoking or are you doing the 3-2-1 method?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 27, 2005)

3-2-1

I guess I'll be putting the skirt on after the 3?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2005)

Put the skirt on now so you can nibble while the ribs finish!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

Put the skirt on any time, it makes for a nice appetizer while the ribs are cooking!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2005)

Is there an echo in here? :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 27, 2005)

I was going to chop my skirt meat up and put it in the baked beans...and was going to give the other skirt to my Out-Laws!  They get the other slab and a half!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Greg, will you be wearing anything under that skirt?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Greg, will you be wearing anything under that skirt?



I've lost my appetite!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't mind if my posts tend to drift a little...but it won't happen on others in the cooking sections!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

Please explain "I'm Brian Fellow"???????


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 27, 2005)

That's who's in my avatar...Brian Fellow...from the SNL skit by Tracy Morgan!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL!  Depending on how you read that, I thought he was refering to:



			
				Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I don't mind if my posts tend to drift a little...but it won't happen on others in the cooking sections!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> LOL!  Depending on how you read that, I thought he was refering to:
> 
> [quote="Greg Rempe":fvwrbcyh]I don't mind if my posts tend to drift a little...but it won't happen on others in the cooking sections!


[/quote:fvwrbcyh]

Me too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, they gotta be done by now or close to it...How 'bout some pics to tie us over...


----------

